# The Evenston Wyo Mental Buck



## longbow

A buddy of mine brought in a picture of a buck that hangs around the mental hospital there in Evenston Wy. His boy's buddy shot it off his father's property yesterday. Phenominal buck. Anybody have pictures? WyoGoob?


----------



## huntinco

If someone killed that buck then shame on them and they need there a$$ kicked!!!! That buck has been there for years and it's as tame as a demostic animal.. That realy blows me away that some one would kill it!!!


----------



## wyogoob

Sure, I have pictures of the buck alive, the wife too, she works at the hospital you speak of.

Most in Evanston are fond of the buck. It's, well, tame.

Haven't seen it for a few weeks. Usually it's resting on the sidewalk by the Sinclair gas station chewing it's cud. 

City ordinance forbids archery or firearm hunting within 1/2 mile of city limits.

Please, tell me more. Before this "trophy" buck makes Eastman's, please elaborate.


----------



## wyogoob

huntinco said:


> If someone killed that buck then shame on them and they need there **** kicked!!!! That buck has been there for years and it's as tame as a demostic animal.. That realy blows me away that some one would kill it!!!


+1

Can' t belieive it. You just gotta be kiddin' me.


----------



## BPturkeys

I am always sorry to hear storys like this. There is a cemetary in Salt Lake that is home to a nice little herd of deer, including 3-4 bucks. I have family buried there so I visit their sights several times a year. It is always a joy to see the deer. A couple of years ago somebody (idiot) stuck an arrow in one of the bucks. Like your deer, he was pretty tame and was certainly not what you could call a "game animal". Anyway, just pis** you off that there are people like that in the world. Of course the paper and news media always refer to these people as "hunters", if that don't make you want...well, never mind, I said my piece


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> His boy's buddy shot it off his father's property yesterday. Phenominal buck......... WyoGoob?


You must be joking. Surely you mean he "shot it" with a camera, not dead like with a bow and arrow.


----------



## Joey_B.

Ive got two better than that.......................... (they are whitetail stories so Im betting yall arent gonna careas much, haha)

1) Several years ago (prolly 10 or so years) there was a guy that shot a buck from the local zoo, had it mounted and a few years later entered it in a big buck contest at the yearly hunting shunting show. The deer was recognized and he was busted, but the statue of limitations had run out and nothing was done.

2) First, in the state of Alabama under certain guidelines you can own deer. There was a local taxidermist that had a pet buck that he had, had for several years. The deer broke out of the pen and his neighbor killed it and brought it to him to mount. (the neighbor knew the deer and the taxidermist and the deer had a collar on when he shot it). Needless to say it was not mounted by that taxidermist.


----------



## bigdaddyx4

I got a picture on my phone of a huge buck that was killed by a friend of a friend on 9/3 near Evanston. I am not sure of any details. It is around 32 or 33 inches. I don't have permission to post the picture, but does someone have a picture of the Evanston buck, so I can compare the two and see if it is the same buck?


----------



## Dekashika

hmmmm.............if that is indeed the buck everyone thinks it is, then it will be hard to find a cheering crowd for that kill. I would think this to be especially true locally. 

Personally, I would have not chosen to harvest this particular animal, as you could have harvested him thousands of time over with a camera, as he ate an apple from your hand. Having said that, I guess the hunter had the right to make that decision, assuming the harvest was done so legally. 

No pics of the deer from anyone?


----------



## wyogoob

Dekashika said:


> ...........................
> 
> No pics of the deer from anyone?


I got some from last fall, and other years, but can't find them. Kinda busy, might look more later.

Just as soon forget about the unfortunate event.


----------



## huntinco

I too got the pic on my phone and yes it is the local buck!! What a joke!!!!


----------



## gwailow

Is this the buck? (hope it's ok I pull this from a different web-site)
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID35/405.html


----------



## Rodent_ID

The buck on MM is not the same one, It has some goofy horns but this is not the mental buck, or city pet from evanston wyo......


----------



## svmoose

I got pics of a buck shot in/near city limits of evanston as well. Scores 211. I don't know if it is the same buck you all have been talking about.


----------



## longbow

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I was in Idaho and Wyoming bowhunting. The picture you posted is not the Evanston Mental Buck. It was shot by a kid named Colt Hamilton. I heard he has it posted on his Facebook. I heard he called it in by shaking a bag of apples. Just kidding. Accually if the story is correct, and I believe it is, he got it on his dad's property and everything was legal.


----------



## longbow

svmoose, post the pictures.


----------



## svmoose

I'll ask for permission before I post anything. I just got a cell phone pic. I wasn't there, but he's been after the buck for a while - hunting it out of a blind on public property (or at least property he had permission to be on where he could shoot it.) He had several close encounters, and sealed the deal late last week sometime.


----------



## MEEN

Is this him?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

MEEN said:


> Is this him?


That thing is a monster. It doesn't look to be near a town? But who knows.


----------



## bucks gone wild

I am a good friend to Colt Hamilton and was there when he shot the buck. He had seen it going into Coyote creek in a hunter management area, naturally he was excited because he had permission to hunt with a bow in this area. He called the police and wyoming game and fish because he knew the fame of the buck and did not want to get into any trouble shooting the buck, he got the green light easily. It has been around homes and people but that does not mean it was stupid. He stayed clear from Colts blind and knew he was trying to stick him. Colt finally got a shot on the buck at 32 yards and wounded him, we watched him bed down in coyote creek, put a sneak on him and busted him once more. The Buck scores 211 and is fa nominal! I know people are pissed and they can whine and cry all they want but the fact of the matter is it was all legal, all fair chase, and the buck definitely provided a challenging hunt. I would love to see how many of you would "pass up" this opportunity if provided. There is always going to be critics I guess. Congrats Colt! i am trying to post a pic with this


----------



## svmoose

MEEN said:


> Is this him?


That's the buck. Congrats again to Colt.


----------



## bucks gone wild

MEEN said:


> Is this him?


yeah thats him, how did you get that pic?


----------



## Colt Hamilton

I killed the deer, it wasn't in city limits i had permission to hunt the land, had been watching the buck every morning and evening for a month got a good pattern on him set my blind up 2 weeks before the hunt. sure why the buck hung out in town he did not care about people but let me assure you he is big for a reason and became a deer when he got away from people. hate me if you want, justin come kick my a** if you want, the buck was fair chase, legal grounds I'm betting a good amount of you would not pass this buck up if given the opportunity to hunt him. I know 9 other people who had rifle tags for this unit, and they were all watching him like a hawk so believe me if I hadn't done it somebody else would have! Did I know there was going to be contreversay? Sure! I did everything legal, got it all on video for all the non believers. I've said my peace hang me if you want!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Colt Hamilton said:


> I killed the deer, it wasn't in city limits i had permission to hunt the land, had been watching the buck every morning and evening for a month got a good pattern on him set my blind up 2 weeks before the hunt. sure why the buck hung out in town he did not care about people but let me assure you he is big for a reason and became a deer when he got away from people. hate me if you want, justin come kick my a** if you want, the buck was fair chase, legal grounds I'm betting a good amount of you would not pass this buck up if given the opportunity to hunt him. I know 9 other people who had rifle tags for this unit, and they were all watching him like a hawk so believe me if I hadn't done it somebody else would have! Did I know there was going to be contreversay? Sure! I did everything legal, got it all on video for all the non believers. I've said my peace hang me if you want!


I'd like to see the video. Send it to me in a pm.


----------



## svmoose

Here he is. A little bigger for your viewing pleasure.

[attachment=0:hizsnfd8]colt_buck2.jpg[/attachment:hizsnfd8]

[attachment=1:hizsnfd8]colt_buck1.jpg[/attachment:hizsnfd8]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

:shock: Please tell me you're going to mount that behemoth!


----------



## 2litl2l8

Good on you...a deer is a deer is a deer. It was'nt a high fence hunt, the deer could go anywhere it wanted and I say more power to you for figuring out a legal way to get it. I don't know how many times I see deer in city limits or in restricted access areas and just wish I could figure out a way to get at them legally. You have done it and I say more power to you!!!!


----------



## sawsman

Congrats Colt. That is a nice buck and it's good to hear you took it legally, some people would not, so good on ya for that.

Having said that, here is my thought on the issue others have commented on.

I see big bucks, very big trophy bucks daily that reside on private property. These bucks are used to people, traffic, attention, etc. Quite often I can get to within 5 yards of them and just enjoy watching them and seeing them up close. Some will say that to kill one of these trophy bucks, even if done legally, is not as challenging or rewarding as it could be. For example: a buck that has survived in a public area for many years and through many hunts might be considered more "rewarding or challenging" to some hunters due to a higher level of difficulty which may present itself.

Some of these "town bucks" are best enjoyed with a camera.

Just my two cents.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Longbow! I couldn't help but notice in the title of this thread you spelled Evingston wrong! :lol:


----------



## MEEN

bucks gone wild said:


> MEEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this him?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats him, how did you get that pic?
Click to expand...

Pulled it off of facebook.



Colt Hamilton said:


> I killed the deer, it wasn't in city limits i had permission to hunt the land, had been watching the buck every morning and evening for a month got a good pattern on him set my blind up 2 weeks before the hunt. sure why the buck hung out in town he did not care about people but let me assure you he is big for a reason and became a deer when he got away from people. hate me if you want, justin come kick my a** if you want, the buck was fair chase, legal grounds I'm betting a good amount of you would not pass this buck up if given the opportunity to hunt him. I know 9 other people who had rifle tags for this unit, and they were all watching him like a hawk so believe me if I hadn't done it somebody else would have! Did I know there was going to be contreversay? Sure! I did everything legal, got it all on video for all the non believers. I've said my peace hang me if you want!


Good job Colt and welcome. That's an awesome deer. Don't let the jealous ones get to you.


----------



## wyogoob

C'est la vie

Thanks for posting, telling your side of it.



Dangit


----------



## Huge29

MEEN said:


> Don't let the jealous ones get to you.


I don't think anyone is jealous. First-welcome to the forum. Secondly, you seem to be admitting to have already broken forum rules as you have two user names, is that correct or am I confused? Third-congrats for shooting the mental hospital's animal therapy animal :| A nice buck indeed, but I just shake my head that you shot Ms. Goob's pet.


----------



## MEEN

Huge29 said:


> Secondly, you seem to be admitting to have already broken forum rules as you have two user names, is that correct or am I confused?


Very confused


----------



## Huge29

MEEN said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, you seem to be admitting to have already broken forum rules as you have two user names, is that correct or am I confused?
> 
> 
> 
> Very confused
Click to expand...

Let me connect the dots showing where two different user names claim to have shot the buck:


Colt Hamilton said:


> I killed the deer!


And then MEEN quotes Bucks Gone Wild with the same quote; did you just credit the wrong person with the quote on the last post of the third page?


----------



## Iron Bear

Just like the "SpiderBull". Hand fed and tame right. :mrgreen: 
I would rather be lucky than good. Or better yet rich. And to asume that shooting that buck was any easier than one found way out in the boonies. Isnt always true. Every deer and elk I've ever killed has had an element of luck involved. It doesnt diminish the sucsess of my hunts. I for one have no problem with it. At least it was DYI and not brokered.
Congrats great buck!


----------



## 2litl2l8

Huge29 said:


> And then MEEN quotes Bucks Gone Wild with the same quote; did you just credit the wrong person with the quote on the last post of the third page?


Loooks like the quote machine just screwed up to me...maybe just he html code.


----------



## svmoose

It is two different people. Bucks gone wild was there when it went down, but Colt was the one that shot the buck. I think it was a mess up in the code.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Iron Bear said:


> Just like the "SpiderBull". Hand fed and tame right. :mrgreen:
> I would rather be lucky than good. Or better yet rich. And to asume that shooting that buck was any easier than one found way out in the boonies. Isnt always true. Every deer and elk I've ever killed has had an element of luck involved. It doesnt diminish the sucsess of my hunts. I for one have no problem with it. At least it was DYI and not brokered.
> Congrats great buck!


+1
I have hunted "golf course" deer before and they are completely different animals when they get away from their comfort zone. I took me 4 days to kill a buck that was always out feeding on this particular course 10' from joggers and such. He would make the trek from there to the place i killed him(2 miles) daily and as soon as he left the green, he became VERY spooky and alert. Totally different animal. They are not stupid. 
That is a dandy buck ANYWHERE. I he hadn't shot this buck, someone else would have. Might as well been him. my .02


----------



## MEEN

Huge29 said:


> And then MEEN quotes Bucks Gone Wild with the same quote; did you just credit the wrong person with the quote on the last post of the third page?


It was an error in my html code. I will repeat what I said, very confused. Thanks to me.


----------



## Huge29

MEEN said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then MEEN quotes Bucks Gone Wild with the same quote; did you just credit the wrong person with the quote on the last post of the third page?
> 
> 
> 
> It was an error in my html code. I will repeat what I said, very confused. Thanks to me.
Click to expand...

OK :wink: I was not sure if we had two guys fighting over who shot it or someone who claimed it and then wanted to put their whole name out there or ... clear as mud now.


----------



## longbow

> Longbow! I couldn't help but notice in the title of this thread you spelled Evingston wrong!


That's cause I ain't good at that there spellin.
Sssshhhhhh... don't tell them fellers from Wyoming and they won't notice.
Anyway, good on ya Colt, I kind of wonder if I'd done the same thing.


----------



## STEVO

Congrats on a awesome buck. I dont think it should matter that it hung out around the hospital. That thing is a monster. I wouldnt even think twice about taking it  .


----------



## dkhntrdstn

wow congrats to the hunter. That one dandy buck there.


----------



## cache19

Sweet buck! Merrill was telling us all about it. Totally legit and we're all just jealous!


----------



## Raptorman

Yup, I agree. nice buck. Well Done!!


----------



## 1BandMan

"The value of any trophy from the field depends not on its size but on the magnitude of the effort expended in its pursuit" ~ Aldo Leopold 


Nice buck eitherway and I'm elated for the guys who don't purchase thier animals in advance.


----------



## wyogoob

1BandMan said:


> "The value of any trophy from the field depends not on its size but on the magnitude of the effort expended in its pursuit" ~ Aldo Leopold
> ......................................................................


The buck was apparently harvested by the book, but in due respect of this trophy deer, to me it's a city deer, a deer that hangs around the Wyoming State Hospital, just like the title of the post.


----------



## Size Matters

Very Nice Buck but I bet there are a lot of angry people I would imagine you didnt make any friends.


----------



## dedge1935

I love hunting and the sport but where is the sport in shooting a "tame" people accilmated deer hanging aroung town for 3 years? Oh, and you watching it cross the fence daily to bed just over on your property for that time. Come on down to SLC Hoggle Zoo, maybe they'll let a trophy Rhino out of the compound for you to hunt.


----------



## Loke

I have had the opportunity to hunt some "city deer" with a bow. They are a lot harder to hunt than you might think. They know the difference between someone watching them and someone trying to kill them. And they know how to keep just enough cover between them and you. Nice buck, and good on you for doing it legally.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Raise your hand if you've shot a pheasant that was raised in a net. Mine's in the air. I'd call that a lot less sporting than what happened with this deer. I've bowhunted my in-laws corn patch a time or two. People do it all throughout the Midwest and East. Southerners use feeders to bring the deer in. You know those huge whitetails you see being killed on TV? They come in because a feeder shoots out deer corn at the same time every morning and night. Where I used to live in Texas they sold feed corn for deer at every grocery store and gas station. It's piled outside the store on pallets just like ice melt is here in the winter. I have absolutely no problem with taking this deer home to put in the freezer. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bergy

Ive shot pen raised pheasants and I dont have a problem with it at all. I will say ,however,I never felt the same sense of accomplishment after harvesting a dizzied, pen raised ring neck as when I got a wild one. But thats just me.


----------



## lehi

I thought it was kinda stupid at first that he killed this huge buck. But don't people always say not to feed wild animals? And don't we always try to keep wild animals away from us? It seems not good for an animal to become dependant on humans feeding them ALL the time. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr

Congrats on a great buck. All I really want to say is...this buck was doomed from the beginning, all city bucks are doomed. The fact he was able to live as long as he did is fantastic. Most are hit by cars, poached, or whatever. Good to hear a hunter actually got this one.


----------



## svmoose

I personally disagree that he made any mistake in killing this buck. City bucks live in the city because they choose to. Most of them move in and out. They aren't stupid, any buck that get's that big does so for a reason. As soon as these bucks get somewhere that they don't feel safe, they get just as wild as a deer 10 miles in the backcountry. Colt did his homework on this buck and figured out how to get him legally. I heard it wasn't a one day thing, this buck got really nervous several times when approaching his blind. After a while, it finally made a mistake. (must have got used to the blind). And the hunter made his move.

I realize this buck may have been a local, that people were used to seeing. As said above, a lot of times these city deer are hit by cars or poached. I'd rather see someone harvest a big buck like this than any other scenarios that could have played out. And I don't know if I would compare this too shooting pen raised pheasants. This buck wasn't raised in a pen. He was born free-range and wild. He just figured out how to live long enough to not get shot, just like any other buck.


----------



## HJB

Huge29 said:


> I don't think anyone is jealous.


I am :lol:


----------



## dedge1935

Who did any serious homework on this buck? He watches it from his house while eating bacon and eggs from the kitchen and this wonderful blind was behind the house on the city/dads property line. It is a beautiful buck but don't get crazy about "effort" in the hunt and kill..... a 35 yrd gut shot nothing to brag about either. I agree with all of you about shooting pen raised pheasents, I have too, but don't make this some spectacular buck and hunt of a life time... that it isn't. A great buck for the wall but should be held with as much admiration as taking a ranch raised bull elk.


----------



## Loke

Sounds like Dedge had one of them rifle tags.....


----------



## dedge1935

Not at all.......................... I just happen to know how the "true" hunt story went and reading congratulations for a great hunt is crazy. Now if you say congrats on the kill, well OK, it was NOT a hunt.


----------



## Loke

If you have a better story, let's hear it.


----------



## poacher

dedge1935

sounds like your colts neighbor you must be from evanston?


----------



## Bo0YaA

Cracks me up how all of these "new" names keep showing up on the boards just for this one issue. It sucks the city mascot is dead but....he is. At this point I see no reason to turn it into a Spidy bull type topic.


----------



## longbow

I wish I hadn't started this post. Sorry Colt.


----------



## elk22hunter

fixed blade said:


> Longbow! I couldn't help but notice in the title of this thread you spelled Evingston wrong! :lol:


This is one of the funniest posts ever.....................Its EVANSTON! I love it when someone corrects some one elses spelling and they spell it wrong also. Thanx, you made me laugh.


----------



## wyogoob

It's EVINGSTON....EVINGSTON UTOMING

Here's the map:


----------



## bucks gone wild

dedge1935 said:


> Not at all.......................... I just happen to know how the "true" hunt story went and reading congratulations for a great hunt is crazy. Now if you say congrats on the kill, well OK, it was NOT a hunt.


Well Dedge i was there so i am real curious of how you know the "True" hunt, please enlighten me.


----------



## bucks gone wild

longbow said:


> I wish I hadn't started this post. Sorry Colt.


I think it was good you did, i wonder if this would be as big a deal if it was just a little four pointer ya know?


----------



## longbow

Here's a little tidbit on Colt you guys might like, not only did Colt shoot the "mental" buck this year but he also shot an antelope and a nice elk this year. I think things came together for Colt this year.

OK Colt, I just called you out. Let's hear the story of those two hunts, and some pictures too. You know, how you were cow-calling up through a canyon and a bull came in and you shot him. Maybe some of these guys will stand down on you a bit. The antelope was a good one I hear.

Here's the score for this year...Colt - three, the rest of ya - zero.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

longbow said:


> Here's a little tidbit on Colt you guys might like, not only did Colt shoot the "mental" buck this year but he also shot an antelope and a nice elk this year. I think things came together for Colt this year.
> 
> OK Colt, I just called you out. Let's hear the story of those two hunts, and some pictures too. You know, how you were cow-calling up through a canyon and a bull came in and you shot him. Maybe some of these guys will stand down on you a bit. The antelope was a good one I hear.
> 
> *Here's the score for this year...Colt - three, the rest of ya - zero*.


Actually I'm one.


----------



## HOGAN

Loke said:


> If you have a better story, let's hear it.


+1, air it out.


----------



## longbow

> Actually I'm one.


That's right *fixed blade* got an elk. I saw the picture on another thread. Congrates *fixed blade*!


----------



## Colt Hamilton

I actually have had a pretty good year, other than the deer that I had penned up and released to shoot, I called this little rag horn into six yards, stuck a doe antelope and killed a 74 in. buck. Its been a pretty fun year I still have a cow tag and might head up to northeast wyo. for some doe whitetail. Longbow I dont know how you know all this but it is pretty funny, kinda creepy!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

What just happened to the last 3 posts? Now that's creepy! :shock: You guys should have never made Huge29 a mod, I new that was a bad Idea from the moment I saw him green. He's already screwing everything up. :lol:


----------



## Colt Hamilton

Cant figure out how to upload pics!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I saw your face book pics, then I posted a reply.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> What just happened to the last 3 posts? Now that's creepy! :shock: You guys should have never made Huge29 a mod, I new that was a bad Idea from the moment I saw him green. He's already screwing everything up. :lol:


I only see where one was deleted that I can see, then again I don't exactly know all of the controls of this fancy AMC Gremlin yet; what did I miss?


----------



## .45

I made a post and then realized Colt didn't have his pic's up yet, so I pulled my post while he tried to figure stuff out.....

Anyway.....congrats Colt !! And you're right....Longbow can be a creepy guy sometimes !! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

i still don't get what happend to my post, It was one of the few without a **** in it. :lol: I asked colt what broad head he was using, I was seeing major damage from his pictures before he deleted them.


----------



## Colt Hamilton

Think I figured it out


----------



## Huge29

I will clean it up for if you don't mind...?


----------



## 2litl2l8

I'll just clean it up a little for you....
Huge29, sorry I have no manners and just do things...


----------



## longbow

> Longbow I dont know how you know all this but it is pretty funny, kinda creepy!!


I work for the CIA, the FBI and AAA. I also lurk the streets of Evinston at night, hiding in bushes, peeking in windows, listening around corners and checking my battery of secret trailcams I've got all over the neighborhood. What's so creepy about that? Geez Colt, I think your creeping ME out.


----------



## bucks gone wild

longbow said:


> Longbow I dont know how you know all this but it is pretty funny, kinda creepy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I work for the CIA, the FBI and AAA. I also lurk the streets of Evinston at night, hiding in bushes, peeking in windows, listening around corners and checking my battery of secret trailcams I've got all over the neighborhood. What's so creepy about that? Geez Colt, I think your creeping ME out.
Click to expand...

longbow i know colt to well...he is a very very creepy dood he looks at you weird and makes strange breathing noises!!?? In fact i would call him the Wyoming mental hunter, so how fitting he killed the wyoming mental buck! couple of weirdo's there!!


----------



## longbow

Allright, I just got a email kidding me about how I spell Evynston different each time. Now listen up, I've spent all my life doing good things for others, playing santa, rescuing drowning kittens, donating time at the Diabled Nuns Society, handing out bread to starving kids in Kenya, saying hi to fat ladies and I never hear a thing about it. Then I get caught screwing _one_ goat and I never hear the end of it. I'm running with the wrong crowd I tell ya.

Disclaimer - Parts of the preceeding post is fabricated, at least the goat part, I just kissed her. I think I got the goat and the fat lady switched. Ya, that's what happened


----------



## Rodent_ID

Longbow, 

It's not that you got caught scewing one goat, it's the goat you picked..........

see ya when you get back from Vac.


----------



## longbow

Listen Rodent, that goat had a sweet spirit.


----------



## Rodent_ID

sweet spirit, ha.....thats the same as saying "she has a good personality" 
that one always costs a few wacks with the ugly stick...


----------



## Bax*

Holy crap longbow, you had me rolling with the saying hi to fat girls comment! :lol:


----------

